# Xu hướng sử dụng điều hòa áp trần Daikin của người tiêu dùng



## vanvan6293 (15 Tháng mười 2022)

*Xu hướng sử dụng điều hòa áp trần Daikin của người tiêu dùng*

1. Điều hòa áp trần Daikin​Điều hòa áp trần Skyair Daikin FHNQ loại một chiều không inverter có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, màu sắc trang nhã, nhẹ nhàng vì vậy có thể kết hợp với mọi không gian nội thất. Máy hoạt động vô cùng êm ái với hiệu suất cao, độ ồn được giảm xuống tối đa mang tới bầu không khí mát mẻ, dễ chịu. Không những vậy, máy còn được trang bị công nghệ đảo gió tự động, miệng gió rộng giúp phân bố khí lạnh đều khắp không gian phòng. Phin lọc bụi tuổi thọ cao giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe cho người dùng.








Mã sản phẩm : Daikin *FHNQ18MV1*/RNQ18MV1 gas R410a
Hãng sản xuất : DAIKIN
Công suất : Máy lạnh 2HP - 2 Ngựa
Xuất xứ : Thái Lan
Bảo hành : 01 Năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho Block máy
Giá bán : *20.050.000 VNĐ*



Mã sản phẩm : Daikin FHNQ21MV1/RNQ21MV1 gas R410a
Hãng sản xuất : DAIKIN
Công suất : Máy lạnh 2,5HP - 2,5 Ngựa
Xuất xứ : Thái Lan
Bảo hành : 01 Năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho Block máy
Giá bán : *24.200.000 VNĐ*


Mã sản phẩm : Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin FHNQ24MV1V/RNQ24MV1V gas R410a
Hãng sản xuất : DAIKIN
Công suất : Máy lạnh 3HP - 3 Ngựa
Xuất xứ : Thái Lan
Bảo hành : 01 năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho Block máy
Giá bán : *27.350.000 VNĐ*

2. Đặc điểm của điều hòa áp trần Daikin​Điều hòa áp trần Daikin Skyair FHNQ với ưu điểm là luồng gió thổi mạnh, làm mát nhanh, điều hòa áp trần Daikin được rất nhiều người tiêu dùng ưa chuộng, lắp đặt rộng rãi tại nhiều công trình.

– Phân tán luồng khí mát đều khắp căn phòng nhờ chế độ đảo gió tự động: Nhờ đó luồng khí mát sẽ được phân bổ đồng đều khắp không gian, tránh tình trạng chênh lệch nhiệt độ lớn giữa các phòng.

– Có thể lắp đặt trên trần cao 3.5m: Điều này giúp cho FHNQ phù hợp hơn với các không gian thương mại như cửa hàng, siêu thị,…. Luồng gió mạnh mẽ sẽ mang đến sự mát mẻ, thoải mái tốt hơn, đồng thời đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ, mang tới trải nghiệm tốt nhất cho khách hàng.

– Tốc độ quạt có thể điều chỉnh linh hoạt giúp tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ cũng như giúp điều hòa hoạt động êm ái hơn khi mà căn phòng đã đạt đến nhiệt độ cài đặt.

– Linh hoạt trong thiết kế và lắp đặt: Nhờ thiết kế lắp đặt sát trần, FHNQ có thể lắp đặt linh hoạt và dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều so với dòng âm trần mà vẫn có tính thẩm mỹ cùng hiệu suất cao hơn *điều hòa treo tường*. Nhất là khi không gian có nhiều vật cản.

– Hoạt động êm ái

– Dễ dàng bảo dưỡng: Nhờ lắp đặt nổi nên việc bảo trì, bảo dưỡng cũng dễ dàng hơn so với điều hòa âm trần.

– Trang bị lưới lọc dầu cải tiến giúp kéo dài tuổi thọ cho thiết bị.

3. Ưu điểm chung của điều hòa áp trần​- Khả năng chế độ tự lọc sạch vi khuẩn, nấm mốc, thiết kế tinh tế, phù hợp mọi không gian.

- Chế độ tự kiểm tra lỗi kỹ thuật. Hoạt động được ở nhiệt độ môi trường thấp: máy có khả năng làm lạnh dù nhiệt độ bên ngoài xuống rất thấp, làm lạnh cả vào mùa đông.

- Chế độ tự động đảo gió, điều chỉnh cánh đảo gió, cửa thổi gió rộng, phân tán luồng khí đều xung quanh qua trái và phải. Tạo luồng gió mạnh mẽ nhưng vẫn đảm bảo sự yên tĩnh khi máy đang vận hành.








_Đại lý Thiên Ngân Phát chuyên phân phối máy lạnh áp trần_



- Bộ điều khiển từ xa tự chọn có dây hoặc không dây giúp người dùng dễ dàng sử dụng.

- Dãy dàn lạnh đa dạng về kiểu dáng và nguồn điện đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng.

- Chế độ cảm biến nhiệt độ tùy chọn.

4. Nhược điểm​Máy lạnh áp trần chỉ thích hợp với những không gian rộng như biệt thự, văn phòng công ty, khán phòng, trường học, khách sạn, bệnh viện,... Mặt khác, máy có giá thành rẻ nhất so với các sản phẩm máy lạnh thương mại, nhưng lại có giá thành cao hơn rất nhiều so với máy lạnh treo tường. 

5. Xu hướng mua máy lạnh áp trần hiện nay​Khi sử dụng máy lạnh áp trần, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm chi phí lắp đặt so với các dòng máy lạnh thương mại khác, đồng thời tiết kiệm tối đa không gian trống phía trên trần nhà, tạo được điểm nhấn riêng cho căn phòng của bạn. 

Nếu bạn chỉ sở hữu không gian nhỏ và nhu cầu làm lạnh vừa phải, bạn nên chọn dòng *máy lạnh treo tường*, loại sản phẩm này vẫn đem đến cho bạn nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị.








_Máy lạnh áp trần là sự lựa chọn đáng mua_



Còn nếu bạn có điều kiện kinh tế tốt và có không gian rộng lớn để lắp đặt và sử dụng máy, nhu cầu làm lạnh cao thì máy lạnh áp trần là sự lựa chọn đáng mua dành cho bạn. Ngoài ra, như đã đề cập ở trên, máy lạnh áp trần rất phù hợp với văn phòng rộng rãi, bệnh viện, khách sạn,...

Từ những phân tích trên chúng ta dễ dàng nhận thấy mua máy lạnh áp trần Daikin hiển nhiên trở thành xu hướng của người tiêu dùng ngày nay. Và đừng quên liên hệ Thiên Ngân Phát qua Hotline: *0909333162* để được hỗ trợ mọi thắc mắc.



*Điện lạnh THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT chuyên phân phối:* Điều hòa Daikin, Điều hòa LG, Điều hòa Mitsubishi Heavy, *Điều hòa Toshiba*, Điều hòa Samsung, Điều hòa Panasonic, Điều hòa Casper, ......



*>>> Xem thêm: *_Vì sao nói: "Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin mang lại tự do trong thiết kế"

_

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT *

Hotline hoặc Zalo (24/7): *0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà* 

Tel_: *(028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520*_

Web: *maylanhdaikin.vn - maylanhthiennganphat.com*

Địa chỉ: *244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM



RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!*


----------

